# New Life For An Old Garrard



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got this old Garrard hand wound 17 jewel Eta movement a while ago now , and it's been sitting in my bits and bobs box patiently waiting for a donor case as its original had been scrapped for its gold like so many before it . Don't you just hate that ? I know i do.

Anyway got a case from an old broken watch the other day and after much fettling to get it to fit and all line up , ordered up a new crystal which was fitted today and here is the result .

A nice old Garrard saved from the scrap heap and useable once more :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mmmmmmmm no date no cut digits hand wound schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice indeed, what's the time keeping like?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent result, always nice to see a decent watch brought back to life, and you've made a great job of that as well, nice one mate :thumbup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments,

ref Pc magician timekeeping seems very good so far


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I like that, Andy - great job!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's a couple that I have saved in the same fashion:-



The Garrard Twins!

Mike


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done Andy, it looks great, I really like it 

Cheers Martin


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks again for the added comments guys

Mike glad to see it's not just me trying to save em lol

Especially like the cushion case one , very nice


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Both now cleaned, oiled and regulated and keeping great time. :notworthy:  Too nice to wear! :stop: Did I say that! :yes:


----------

